# LTR - Liontown Resources



## petervan (1 April 2007)

My first thread.What has caught my attention from this stock is the strength of the board and the amount of drilling going on this year.M.D Timthy Goyder holds 17.26% of shares and Craig Williams of Equinox company holds 9%.This year they're spending 3.253 million on their Mount Windsor project.Drilling is continuing with one drill running double shift and a second engaged in may.Definitely worth a read of their web page.Thinking of buying a few shares for longterm hold.


----------



## petervan (1 April 2007)

http://www.ltresources.com.au/  Home page


----------



## petervan (13 April 2007)

MD Timothy Goyder now has bought 19% of company shares.Expecting more drilling results out in the next week.Historic records showing high zinc grades around 8 %.Double drilling in may on this Mount Windsor project and they expect to have a feasability study in full swing later in the year.This is the project they want up and running but will also begin drilling in June at Cowans project in W.A.


----------



## purple (13 April 2007)

A quick peek at the price movement over the 1Q07 has me stepping back. 

At least it has a low amount of shares on offer - 79 million.


----------



## petervan (10 May 2007)

New presentation out for liontown on website.Currently have 4 million in the bank with market cap of 22 million.Fairly tightly held group of shares.Extensive drilling program currently on and aiming to complete JORC at MOUNT WINDSOR near charters tower this year.Already some excellent zinc and silver results with ongoing drilling from two rigs.Accumulating more of these as I see good upside in these.


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

Liontown are busy drilling away in a JV project in Tanzania.

HIGHLIGHTS Jubilee Reef Joint Venture Project (inc. Masabi Hill) 
• Combined RC/Aircore/Diamond core drilling program commenced with ~4,650m drilled by the end of the Quarter. 
• Highly promising results returned from central zone at Masabi Hill with results to date including: 
 JBRRC041 *62m @ 2.4g/t Au from 70m including 21m @ 4.7g/t from 70m* 
• Second, new zone of strong gold mineralisation discovered near southern contact of Masabi Hill granitoid with best intersection of: 
 JBRRC045 *80m @ 1.7g/t Au from 8m including 20m @ 2.5g/t Au from 12m and 32m @ 2.3g/t Au from 48m *
• Infill, shallow aircore drill traverses indicate potential for additional zones of plus 1g/t Au gold mineralisation at Masabi Hill. Better intersections include: 
 JLRB576 8m @ 1.1g/t Au from 20m 
 JLRB581 12m @ 1.5g/t Au from 16m 
 JLRB590 8m @ 1.3g/t Au from 12m 
• Results indicate potential for large gold system at Masabi Hill with multiple zones of plus 1g/t gold mineralisation. 
• Three other gold prospects awaiting follow-up drilling at Jubilee Reef.

LTR have some really positive results, but the other drilling results are leaving alot to be desired with majority of holes <1g/t Au.

*North Queensland Projects* 
• Agreement reached with Ramelius Resources Limited to incorporate the Panhandle and Keelbottom Projects in North Queensland into the existing Mt Windsor Joint Venture, which will ensure that a well funded exploration program will be completed on Liontown’s extensive land holding in 2012.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

Company presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vqjnvfdcvyw.pdf

*Exploration update.*
Liontown Resources is pleased to release an updated presentation on the Company’s recent drilling program at Jubilee Reef in northern Tanzania.
The presentation includes previously unreported results for JBRRC066 (68m @ 1.5g/t gold from 132m) which was drilled at the Masabi Hill prospect down dip of JBRRC041 (62m @ 2.4g/t gold from 70m) which was released to the market in May 2012 (results for all holes drilled in 2012 are listed in Appendices 1 and 2 at the rear of the presentation).
The latest phase of drilling at Jubilee Reef commenced on 30 April 2012 and finished on 25 July 2012. The drilling program comprised 42 RC holes for 5,138m, 2 diamond core holes for 334m and 23 aircore holes for 621m.
Drilling is planned to re-commence in early September after results from the latest program are fully assessed. Results for 11 RC holes and the 2 diamond core holes are pending but all assays should be received by the end of August


----------



## greggles (30 October 2017)

LTR up almost 60% today after announcing that surface samples of up to 4.6% Li2O confirm widespread lithium mineralisation at its Buldania Lithium Project in Western Australia.

Haven't been following this one, but the 60% spike in price today caught my attention while scanning the market.


----------



## greggles (3 May 2019)

Liontown Resources has been on a steady uptrend over the last month as a result of continuing good drilling results at the company's 100%-owned Kathleen Valley Lithium-Tantalum Project in WA.

Results released on 4 April and 29 April are as follows:











A further 6,000m Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling is planned. Drilling is being undertaken by two RC rigs and is expected to take 3-4weeks to complete. 

Looks like there is anticipation that there are further good drilling results to come from the Kathleen Valley Project. LTR up another 16.13% to 3.6c so far today.


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

Up 48.98% to .073c so far today...

*Liontown extends high-grade mineralisation at Kathleen Valley lithium-tantalum project*

_Ongoing resource expansion drilling at Liontown Resources’ (ASX: LTR) wholly-owned Kathleen Valley lithium-tantalum project in Western Australia continue to intersect thick zones of high-grade, mineralised pegmatite and extend the mineralisation beyond the current resource boundary.


Results for two recent holes confirm the north-western strike continuity of the project’s best-ever intercept reported last month of 52 metres at 1.4% lithium oxide.


Among the intersections from these latest holes was 18m at 1.6% lithium oxide from 189m, including 12m at 2.2% lithium oxide from 190m; and 48m at 1.4% lithium oxide from 242m, including 8m at 2.3% lithium oxide from 218m, and 4m at 2.2% lithium oxide from 272m.


The thicker intersections have been interpreted to be a merged zone resulting from the coalescing of the Kathleen Valley and Mt Mann pegmatite swarms.


This zone has been confirmed by assays over a minimum strike length of 200m.


Visually similar zones have been intersected in a number of additional holes for a further 400m along strike, with the mineralised trend remaining open to the north-west and at depth.


Assays for these holes are still pending. More..._


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

Up 19.05% today to .10c

*Liontown Resources unearths another record thick high-grade lithium intersect at Kathleen Valley*

Liontown Resources (ASX: LTR) has pulled up another record lithium intersection from a current resource expansion drilling program at the Kathleen Valley lithium-tantalum project in Western Australia.

This latest intersection was 90m wide grading 1.3% lithium from 209m down hole.

It beats the previous record intersection of 52m at 1.4% lithium from 199m that was reported in late April.

Mineralisation remains open at depth and to the north-west, with Liontown speculating the results indicate the shallow-dipping Kathleen’s Corner pegmatites are merging with the Mt Mann pegmatites at depth. More...


----------



## greggles (12 July 2019)

Directors of LTR buying up big recently.

On 13 June, Steven Chadwick exercised 3.5 million unlisted options to pick up 3.5 million LTR shares at 3.5c. Sweet deal considering LTR is currently trading at 11.5c.
On 10 July, Craig Williams spent $54,444.85 buying 500,000 LTR shares on market.
On 11 July, Anthony Cipriano stumped up $52,500 to buy 500,000 LTR shares on market.

Liontown Resources is developing the 100% owned Kathleen Valley Lithium Project in WA. On Tuesday the company announced an updated Mineral Resource with an increase of 353% from 21.2Mt @ 1.4% Li2O and 170ppm Ta2O5 (September 2018) to 74.9Mt @ 1.3% Li2O and 140ppm Ta2O5.

This is one to watch if we see an upswing in the lithium price. LTR has been consolidating between 9.5c and 12c for the last couple of months but is making another run towards the top of that range today.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2019)

greggles said:


> Liontown Resources is developing the 100% owned Kathleen Valley Lithium Project in WA. On Tuesday the company announced an updated Mineral Resource with an increase of 353% from 21.2Mt @ 1.4% Li2O and 170ppm Ta2O5 (September 2018) to 74.9Mt @ 1.3% Li2O and 140ppm Ta2O5.



Greg, what is good tonnage and % Li2O for reference? Is there a table / benchmark that you have handy? Cheers, kennas


----------



## greggles (17 July 2019)

kennas said:


> Greg, what is good tonnage and % Li2O for reference? Is there a table / benchmark that you have handy? Cheers, kennas




Hi Kennas, unfortunately I don't. I was hoping there would be someone with more knowledge than I who might chime in on that part of it. However, I have found some useful info at this link.

LTR has pushed through 12c today on good volume as I suspected they were going to. I think there may be a good trading opportunity here.


----------



## Zaxon (18 July 2019)

It seems to be on quite a roll for the last few months.  Hopefully, it will continue it's run into August.


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2019)

Zaxon said:


> It seems to be on quite a roll for the last few months.  Hopefully, it will continue it's run into August.



 So, this all started on 03 May, before the 'Spectacular intercept' announcement on 20 May. LOL. Pretty leaky ship there. Spectacular rise since then. These are the things specie minnow stock hunters love to get on before the pump and dump
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## barney (22 July 2019)

Given DFS not expected to be completed before the end of 2020 the current move will have to take a breather sometime.  Lots of Punters made good profit on the way up so far … I'd definitely be taking some off the table if I owned it ….. unfortunately I don't


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2020)

*Latest Activity - Moura Project Update*

LTR has reported additional highly encouraging results from in-fill and extensional auger sampling at its 100%-owned Moora Project, located ~150km north-northeast of Perth in Western Australia.

*Overview*

The results are considered by LTR’s geological team to be exceptional for this early stage of exploration. They have expanded previously-identified strong gold, PGE, nickel and copper anomalism, as well as defining a number of new targets, which has further enhanced the project’s potential and helped pave the way for the next phase of exploration.

*Results*

The second auger program comprised 1,698 samples and was designed to both in-fill geochemical anomalies defined by wide-spaced 400m x 400m sampling completed during March and April 2020, as well as provide first-pass coverage across areas adjacent to the maiden sampling program.

Two highly anomalous areas have been defined by the latest geochemical sampling: firstly, the 15km long, north-west trending Mt Yule-Felton Corridor located in the western part of the Project, which is defined by the alignment of multiple, coincident gold, PGE and magnetic anomalies comprising individual assays of up to 925ppb gold (0.92g/t Au), 75ppb palladium + platinum (Pd+Pt), 492ppm nickel (Ni) and 884ppm copper (Cu), along with multiple, plus-100ppb gold (0.1g/t Au) zones.

The second area identified is the 7km x 7km Bindi Nickel area, located within the central part of the project, which includes a number of strong nickel anomalies with values of up to 1,720ppm Ni, consistent with historical exploration results that include significant shallow drill intersections (e.g. up to 21m @ 0.6% Ni from 1.5m).

*Technical Significance*

LTR’s Managing Director, Mr David Richards, believes the auger geochemistry at Moora has produced some of the best early-stage exploration results that he had seen in his +35-year career. The coincidence of extensive high-order gold-PGE-nickel anomalism with large magnetic bodies indicates the potential for a mineralised system of significant scale.

The Mt Yule – Felton Corridor (MYFC) represents a 15km long, 2.5km wide, northwest-trending zone that contains numerous gold-PGE anomalies coincident with magnetic highs, which are indicative of near-surface, mafic-ultramafic intrusions obscured by shallow cover. The corridor transitions from being gold-dominant in the northwest to PGE-dominant in the southwest.

The high gold, PGE, nickel and copper results suggest that the interpreted mafic-ultramafic intrusions within the MYFC are analogous to similar units that host the Julimar discovery ~95km south of the Moora Project, where Chalice Gold (ASX: CHN) recently announced a sulphide-related intersection of 10m @ 1.2g/t Au, 3.5g/t Pd+Pt, 0.1% Ni and 1.3% Cu.






_Figure 1: Moora Project, aerial photograph over regional aeromagnetic image showing anomalous areas define by auger geochemistry_

Secondly, the Bindi area has defined a number of nickel anomalies (up to 1,720ppm Ni), including several that are coincident with mafic-ultramafic bodies mapped by government geologists. The potential for nickel within the Bindi area was originally identified by Poseidon Limited in 1968, with shallow RAB drilling returning a number of significant intersections including 9m @ 0.62% Ni from 0m, 11.5m @ 0.60% Ni from 1.5m and 21m @ 0.57% Ni from 1.5m.

The area drilled by Poseidon is coincident with LTR’s northern-most nickel anomaly and the intersections were reported to be hosted by strongly-weathered, oxidised ultramafic rocks. Poseidon interpreted the elevated nickel values to be related to primary sulphides at depth based on the steep orientation of the mineralised zones and the presence of anomalous (>300ppm) copper nearby. Further work was planned by Poseidon, however its focus shifted to the Eastern Goldfields following its discovery of the Windarra nickel deposit which triggered the Nickel Boom.

*Next Steps*

An airborne electromagnetic (AEM) survey is scheduled to commence during early August 2020, which will cover the entire project area with 200m-spaced lines. Electromagnetic techniques have proven to be effective elsewhere in the region, including Julimar, for defining sulphide bodies. The results of the survey, which are due by late August, will be combined with the auger geochemistry to plan a maiden drilling program. LTR will also extend auger sampling across the remainder of the project area with a focus on yet-untested magnetic anomalies.






_Figure 2: Moora Project: Location plan and regional geology._

*Summary*

*The latest results at Moora are considered by LTR’s geological team to be exceptional for this early stage of exploration. They have expanded previously-identified strong gold, PGE, nickel and copper anomalism, as well as defining a number of new targets, which has further enhanced the project’s potential and helped pave the way for the next phase of exploration. The coincidence of extensive high-order gold-PGE-nickel anomalism with large magnetic bodies indicates the potential for a mineralised system of significant scale. 

- *_Gavin Wendt_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2020)

LTR is just popping again.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (17 October 2020)

The lion certainly has gone to town of late....
Bit of a breather, before...?


----------



## Boggo (17 October 2020)

Triggered my weekly system a few weeks ago, performing nicely atm. 👍

(click to expand)


----------



## peter2 (7 December 2020)

Still going well, @Boggo. Price broke out of the trading range today. No news, which makes it curious.
My Spec portfolio will let it go higher (T2 at 0.35).


----------



## Boggo (7 December 2020)

Yes @peter2, travelling nicely at the moment.
Was expecting to see some news pop up earlier today as there has to be something stirring an interest.

I like that 16 to 18c area breakout pattern, nice pattern on both the weekly and the daily again now too.
Some weekly pattern similarities to what LYC had around 2.60 to 2.80 in October before it took off 

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (8 December 2020)

Which comes first, the price action or the news


----------



## frugal.rock (8 December 2020)

Do you really want to have the chicken and the egg discussion eh Boggo?
These non market sensitive announcements are funny creatures of effect, on occaisions.

Lithium AND nickel AND copper ?
Is that not the trifecta in today's hot property underground?


----------



## Boggo (8 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Do you really want to have the chicken and the egg discussion eh Boggo?




Nope, just demonstrating an instance


----------



## over9k (23 December 2020)

So who holds? Anyone know what sent it running at the start of sep?


----------



## Boggo (23 December 2020)

over9k said:


> *So who holds?* Anyone know what sent it running at the start of sep?




I do, and anticipation of the news ??


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2020)

Thanks @Boggo and @peter2 for bringing LTR to my attention during the year. I've been in and out of it like the proverbial bride's nightie. 

I shall have to make a decent woman out of LTR perhaps just before Easter when the second Covid coming occurs and the markets go to absolute rubbish. 

All those elements it keeps on finding. Can it keep going?

Let us hope so, a pick for me in the comp Y2021.

gg


----------



## Padowan (1 January 2021)

@Garpal Gumnut , I also have LTR as a key pick in the CY21 competition. 
 I have a bullish view for Lithium stocks in general over the next 12months based on the accelerated adoption of electric vehicles in a COVID world (when everyone was in lock down some of the dirtiest cities in the world from an air quality point of view became clean again), on going government stimulus and tightening of regulations to 'encourage' EV uptake in the larger car markets such as Europe and China and news that Chinese stockpiles of spodumene have drawn down faster than expected with the market deficits expected in 2021. Whilst AVZ have a much better project at Manono than LTR at Kathleen Valley, the Congo factor for AVZ was a preference factor for me (although I also have AVZ in the CY21 competition). The Tim Goyder factor at LTR, I hoping will also be a positive factor for ASX investors over the next year


----------



## greggles (2 March 2021)

Reverse Circulation drilling at the Moora Project in W.A. has intersected high grade gold mineralisation.

See below:






LTR up 14.8% to 50.5c today on volume of 14.52 million shares. Hitting all-time highs.


----------



## over9k (2 March 2021)

Trend would show a pullback to about 45


----------



## Cam019 (28 May 2021)

*LTR* has broken out of an ascending triangle pattern on the weekly time frame.


----------



## Boggo (31 May 2021)

Cam019 said:


> *LTR* has broken out of an ascending triangle pattern on the weekly time frame.




Yes, blue sky above 0.55.


----------



## greggles (4 June 2021)

Cam019 said:


> *LTR* has broken out of an ascending triangle pattern on the weekly time frame.




LTR has pushed through 60c today and is looking very bullish. Currently trading at 61c. Volume is at 9 million shares already by midday. Looks like yesterday's Moora and Koojan JV Projects Update acted as a catalyst and pushed LTR further north.


----------



## greggles (24 June 2021)

The good time continue to roll for LTR, with a strong move above 70c today after spending a couple of weeks consolidating between 65c and 70c.

Start of the next leg up?


----------



## Stockbailx (29 June 2021)

Happy with results @ Kathleen Valley Lithium Project, Western Australia 





						Liontown Resources |
					






					www.ltresources.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (14 July 2021)

More encouraging news from Liontown, a couple of announcements, sure to push prices up even further. Liontown look very consistent on paper...


*Landmark $52m Capital Raising to Accelerate Kathleen Valley Project and Drive New Growth Horizons 




*​*


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02395187-6A1040796?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

*

*Strong PGE and gold anomalism confirmed at Koojan JV Project 




*​*


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02395206-6A1040804?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

*


----------



## Stockbailx (30 July 2021)

Lionstown Resources are still on top of there game. share up again today 9.47%  0.080c  to 0.952c on back of Quarterly Activity Report with cash flow looking positive.


----------



## Stockbailx (3 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Lionstown Resources are still on top of there game. share up again today 9.47%  0.080c  to 0.952c on back of Quarterly Activity Report with cash flow looking positive.



Interesting to see, if Lionstown can stay on top of the game, with sellers possibly poised to take over. After a couple of announcements brought forward this morning. 


*Elimination of the royalty is value accretive and supports ongoing project optimisation and growth initiatives *​*Liontown Resources Limited (ASX:LTR) is pleased to advise that it has executed a royalty termination deed under which Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX:RMS) has agreed to terminate the Kathleen Valley Royalty it holds over the 100%-owned Kathleen Valley Lithium-Tantalum Project in Western Australia. In consideration for terminating the KV Royalty, Liontown will pay Ramelius A$30.25 million in cash.*

Liontown Resources has just released its latest investor presentation which it will present to the Diggers and Dealers Mining Conference in Kalgoorlie, Western Australia which gets underway today.

 The presentation highlights the current strong lithium market fundamentals and shows how an accelerated Kathleen Valley Project development timetable will meet a lithium market shortfall where there is an anticipated supply gap from 2024.





​


----------



## Stockbailx (15 August 2021)

Forecast to breakeven in 2024The 2 analysts covering Liontown Resources expect the company to break even for the first time.

New consensus forecast suggests the company will make a profit of AU$30.0m in 2024.
Average annual earnings growth of 57% is required to achieve expected profit on schedule.


----------



## Stockbailx (2 September 2021)

*Shareholder and Investor Webinar – Proposed Demerger & IPO of Non-Lithium Exploration Assets via Minerals 260 Limited *​



*Friday, Sep 3, 2021 · 9:00 AM Perth (11:00 AEST)*​Further to its releases of 19 August 2021 providing details of the demerger and Initial Public Offer (*IPO*) of its non-lithium exploration assets in Western Australia via Minerals 260 Limited (*Minerals 260*), Liontown Resources is pleased to advise that the Managing Director of Minerals 260, David Richards, will be hosting a live shareholder and investor webinar commencing at *9.00am (WST) / 11.00am (AEST), Friday 3 September 2021*.
Mr Richards will run through a brief presentation on the new company’s projects and discuss the mechanism and timetable for the demerger and proposed pro rata in-specie distribution of shares in Minerals 260 to Liontown shareholders, before opening the forum to shareholder questions via the webinar platform.
Shareholders and interested investors can join the webinar via the following link:
https://www.bigmarker.com/read-corporate/Minerals-260-Demerger-and-IPO-Briefing
It is recommended that you log on at least 10 minutes prior to the commencement of the webinar. Shareholders who would like to submit questions prior to the commencement of the webinar can email them to: info@readcorporate.com.au.
*IMPORTANT NOTICE REGARDING ELECTRONIC PROSPECTUS*

A copy of the Minerals 260 Limited prospectus can be downloaded from https://investor.automic.com.au/#/ipo/minerals260priority. 

​


----------



## greggles (3 September 2021)

A 10 bagger in 13 months. Well done to all who have held through that time. Unfortunately I was not one of them.

It's starting to look like it might be topping out at $1 though. Triple top?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2021)

Minerals 260 Limited (MI6) was incorporated as a wholly owned subsidiary of Liontown Resources Limited (ASX: LTR) in June 2021 for the purpose of spinning out certain assets held by  Liontown, including 100% of the Moora Gold Nickel Copper PGE Project, an option to earn a 51% interest in the Koojan Gold /Nickel /Copper /PGE Project, the Dingo Rocks Project and tenement applications at Yalwest.

The spin out will occur by way of a pro rata _in specie_ distribution of shares in Minerals 260 to Liontown shareholders.  In conjunction with the proposed Demerger, Minerals 260 intends to   undertake an IPO and will make an application for admission to the   Official List of the ASX.


*Listing date*11 October 2021 #*Company contact details*https://minerals260.com.au/
Ph: (08) 6556 6020*Principal Activities*Minerals 260's main business activity is mineral exploration and development.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.50*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*MI6*Capital to be Raised*$15,000,000*Expected offer close date*22 September 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> LTR is just popping again.



and talk is that LTR will do it all again, tomorrow. Closed at $1.86 tonight



> Mining entrepreneur Tim Goyder became Australia’s newest paper billionaire on Wednesday after the first two days of what, by Thursday evening, could be a remarkable critical minerals treble.





> The lithium developer that counts Mr Goyder as chairman and 17 per cent shareholder, *Liontown Resources, will on Thursday publish a feasibility study into a new Australian lithium mine *and hopes to spark the sort of market frenzy generated by Tuesday’s news that Mr Goyder’s Chalice Mining had made one of the best Australian mineral discoveries since the turn of the century.



he then goes on to rattle the can:

“_I think the endowment of nickel, lithium and rare earths in Australia is just outstanding,” he said. “Being a Western country we are going to be playing a very large part in smart technology, electric vehicles, the whole gambit.

“We are really well set. We just need governments to be very supportive and we can build on it as an industry.

“It would be great to see more downstream processing here and that is certainly something both Chalice and Liontown will be looking at_.”

The construction of a plant to process Liontown’s lithium-rich spodumene rock into battery-grade lithium hydroxide within Western Australia is *expected *to be part of Thursday’s feasibility study.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2021)

popping to the downside? Now $1.73 on release of Kathleen Valley DFS.  Maybe there is a lot of money needed down the track?

• World-class lithium deposit with a globally significant Mineral Resource Estimate (MRE) of 156Mt @ 1.4% Li2O 
• Exceptional economics, delivering a post-tax NPV8 of A$4.2bn and post-tax IRR of 57%
• Current resource base supports an initial ~23 year life of mine, with Liontown targeting further expansion  
• Low cash operating costs of US$314/dmt (Years 1-5) and capital intensity below other spodumene development projects

• _DFS contemplates an expansion of SC6.0 production from ~500ktpa to ~700ktpa facilitating downstream ambition _
_• Updated Downstream Scoping Study (post-tax NPV8 of A$9.6bn, IRR of 56%) provides value maximising pathway
• Actively progressing all funding options. Board confident that funding will be in place prior to FID Q2 2022 
• Offtake discussions well advanced with potential customers, diversified by geography and stage in the value chain_

A$3.6bn Market Cap.
Cash and liquid assets  A$27.8m

*Accelerated development*
FEED/ FID ............................ Q2 2022
Early works/ design ............  Q4 2022
Construction complete ......... 2023
Commissioning Production .... Q1 2024
<3 years Target to production ...  Q2 2024


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2021)

> Australia’s next big lithium mine will cost 45 per cent more than previously expected because of inflationary pressures in the resources sector, but the proponent Liontown Resources said the $473 million spend would deliver a bigger project that was producing sooner to take advantage of an earlier lithium shortage.






> An option to build a $1.5 billion refinery to make battery-grade lithium at the same Western Australian site will also cost 37 per cent more than was expected last year, and concerns over how the *pre-revenue* company would fund its $2 billion plans *triggered a 12 per cent share price slump* on Thursday.




- time to buy the contractors? Cost plus or margin; more dollars equates to better revenue numbers?


----------



## bk1 (11 November 2021)

By mining a higher grade of Lithium?
Its not as good as Mt Holland, and nowhere near Greenbushes.  
This is the reality of trying to realise downstream value of a mineral in Australia. Refining is only one stage, the Li ion battery value chain is:

Mining
Refining
Cathode production
Cell production
Module assembly and finally,
OEM 

It costs too much in Australia, we do not have the skills and scale for the value add stages. That boat has sailed.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 January 2022)

Here's a announcement that sounds promising for investors, LTR has seen a decline in share price since early November and has track sideways since after an impressive 2021. Announce today signing a binding agreement (off-take term sheet) with LG Energy Solutions. For me this opens the door for them to have a boomer 2022....With there Lithium Project.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Any ideas why this has been on the nose for the past 3 months?? Just a correction after overshooting? Lithium has just kept going... 

The DFS numbers look OK. Just a 2 year payback. 

Is this pullback an opportunity... Looks like $1.40 region is support.

Might depend if you think lithium needs a correction soon too I suppose.


----------



## greggles (14 February 2022)

LTR in the Orphan Period? The inevitable hangover after all that excitement and "we're going to the moon!" optimism? There has to be a lot of profit taking going on at the moment given its epic run. If I had bought in under 25c I would definitely be exiting over $1.50 to lock in profits.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

greggles said:


> LTR in the Orphan Period? The inevitable hangover after all that excitement and "we're going to the moon!" optimism? There has to be a lot of profit taking going on at the moment given its epic run. If I had bought in under 25c I would definitely be exiting over $1.50 to lock in profits.
> 
> View attachment 137529



Spot on I think Greggles. Might try and ride that second hump. Perhaps once they get funding in place that will be the base. Offtake agreement might really be a catalyst. 



> *Funding & Offtake Advanced:*
> 
> Actively progressing all funding options. Board confident that funding will be in place prior to FID Q2 2022.
> Offtake discussions well advanced with potential customers, diversified by geography and stage in the value chain.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2022)

greggles said:


> LTR in the Orphan Period? The inevitable hangover after all that excitement and "we're going to the moon!" optimism? There has to be a lot of profit taking going on at the moment given its epic run. If I had bought in under 25c I would definitely be exiting over $1.50 to lock in profits.
> 
> View attachment 137529




Maybe this will give it a kick.


----------



## greggles (16 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Maybe this will give it a kick.
> 
> View attachment 137619




That's the sort of announcement the market was looking for, and a high profile deal with Tesla makes it even more appealing. It's also useful to have a clear time line for production, and it looks like 2024 is the year that LTR expect to start mining and generating revenue.

As expected, the LTR share price is up following the announcement.


----------



## greggles (21 March 2022)

Some great assay results announced by LTR today. Solid grades and widths that have expanded the known area of mineralisation at the Anna Deposit and Northwest Prospect. Mineralisation is open in all directions at the Northwest Prospect while mineralisation is open at depth at the Anna Deposit.


----------



## Stockbailx (21 March 2022)

greggles said:


> Some great assay results announced by LTR today. Solid grades and widths that have expanded the known area of mineralisation at the Anna Deposit and Northwest Prospect. Mineralisation is open in all directions at the Northwest Prospect while mineralisation is open at depth at the Anna Deposit.



That should boost their confidence, expecting good things from LTR. Should tie in nicely with their agreement with Tesla...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

Liontown Resources has completed negotiations with LG Energy Solutions and executed its first definitive full form offtake agreement for the supply of spodumene concentrate from its flagship Kathleen Valley lithium project.

The agreement with South Korean-based LG is largely consistent with the terms detailed in its January announcement, which includes the supply of up to 150,000 dry metric tonnes per annum of spodumene concentrate expected to commence in 2024.


----------



## Boggo (30 May 2022)

Showing signs of a turnaround. I'm in again now.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2022)

Liontown Resources is committing to its wholly owned Kathleen Valley lithium project with a final investment decision following securing an offtake agreement with Ford. Liontown has upgraded its estimated capital cost on Kathleen Valley from $473 million to $545 million.

First production of spodumene concentrate from the WA mine is scheduled for the second quarter of 2024.

Shares lifted 5.2 per cent to $1.12.


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Liontown Resources is committing to its wholly owned Kathleen Valley lithium project with a final investment decision following securing an offtake agreement with Ford. Liontown has upgraded its estimated capital cost on Kathleen Valley from $473 million to $545 million.
> 
> First production of spodumene concentrate from the WA mine is scheduled for the second quarter of 2024.
> 
> Shares lifted 5.2 per cent to $1.12.




I wonder what all this additional supply is going to do to the price of Li. Is it another boom/bust thing? I think it was Goldman saying another boom/bust type situation, but there were counter arguments that this times it's different. Maybe potential global recession is the key difference and demand will stall for a while.


----------



## Stockbailx (22 August 2022)

LTR pulling an over due rabbit out of the hat since mid JULY, consolidating its position right know, after recent highs sitting @1.705c. Things looking positive for Lionstown...With lithium in high demand, and some solid contracts been signed...

*Liontown Resources [ASX:LTR]* has been causing excitement among investors lately.

Its share price rose by 7% as a result.

Liontown achieved a huge milestone in a critical lithium mine project in Western Australia.

As you know, lithium is HUGE right now.

EV manufacturers have an insatiable hunger for it that can’t be filled. It’s why lithium prices (and some mining stocks) are skyrocketing.
But despite Liontown looking like an obvious EV play, small-cap expert Callum Newman believes it’s NOT the best way to capitalise on the trend.


----------



## Colm Doc (17 September 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Liontown Resources is committing to its wholly owned Kathleen Valley lithium project with a final investment decision following securing an offtake agreement with Ford. Liontown has upgraded its estimated capital cost on Kathleen Valley from $473 million to $545 million.
> 
> First production of spodumene concentrate from the WA mine is scheduled for the second quarter of 2024.
> 
> Shares lifted 5.2 per cent to $1.12.



Hi, are you still watching LTR? Is now a good time to buy(I’m thinking of investing)?


----------



## Stockbailx (17 September 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Hi, are you still watching LTR? Is now a good time to buy(I’m thinking of investing)?



LTR an interesting stock to invest in to, has had a mixed 12 months, coming of 52 wk highs 2.19 to 52wk lows.0.875. I have always had high prosperity for LTR and didn't understand the recent 52wk low, just when they where coming into there own, and I would of thought that with there growth rate that they would of sustained the highs. I'm no expert but was that bad management? Which  raisers the question, for me Is there Earning Stability and income Coverage up to scratch?  

On the other hand you would be forgiven if you invested on the rebound of the 52wk low, were you still would of had confidence. Once again LTR have come back into there own, chasing down the 52wk high, currently sitting on price 1.635 in a range sideways where you would be looking for something big from here, and only expect it to go north.  On saying that after siting comments from the Motley Fool they say "Based on the current Liontown share price of $1.78, this implies potential upside of 61% for investors over the next 12 months." But who takes notice of the hype. Interesting to see where share price goes from here. Be hoping for a hold in range for the near term and be looking for a breakout north.

I'm no expert but thats how I see it, Good luck with your Investments! DYOR


----------



## Colm Doc (19 September 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> LTR an interesting stock to invest in to, has had a mixed 12 months, coming of 52 wk highs 2.19 to 52wk lows.0.875. I have always had high prosperity for LTR and didn't understand the recent 52wk low, just when they where coming into there own, and I would of thought that with there growth rate that they would of sustained the highs. I'm no expert but was that bad management? Which  raisers the question, for me Is there Earning Stability and income Coverage up to scratch?
> 
> On the other hand you would be forgiven if you invested on the rebound of the 52wk low, were you still would of had confidence. Once again LTR have come back into there own, chasing down the 52wk high, currently sitting on price 1.635 in a range sideways where you would be looking for something big from here, and only expect it to go north.  On saying that after siting comments from the Motley Fool they say "Based on the current Liontown share price of $1.78, this implies potential upside of 61% for investors over the next 12 months." But who takes notice of the hype. Interesting to see where share price goes from here. Be hoping for a hold in range for the near term and be looking for a breakout north.
> 
> I'm no expert but thats how I see it, Good luck with your Investments! DYOR



Thanks for your insight, I got in @ $1.67. I think it’s a hold until they get into full production (2024) .


----------



## Stockbailx (19 September 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Thanks for your insight, I got in @ $1.67. I think it’s a hold until they get into full production (2024) .



I'd be hoping for a positive week should market permit. Anything too far south from here would be to much for me to bear and unexpected...

*LIONTOWN RESOURCES remains under pressure after losing a fundamental star and is confirmed Slightly Negative*

The independent financial analyst theScreener just removed a fundamental star(s) from LIONTOWN RESOURCES (AU), active in the Gold Mining industry. As regards its fundamental valuation, the title now shows 1 out of 4 possible stars. With regard to its market behaviour, it remains unchanged and can be qualified as risky. theScreener considers that the loss of a star(s) keeps the title under pressure and confirms its general evaluation at Slightly Negative. As of the analysis date September 16, 2022, the closing price was AUD 1.64 and its target price was estimated at AUD 1.31.

I don't believe that, that news is anything to go by, ( old news ) That hype has got nothing doing. I to have a hold pending on this weeks action. I wish you all the best with your trade, and may future news be good news for LTR....


----------



## rcw1 (14 October 2022)

Good evening
Had a nice play with LTR today, particularly so after lunch and into close.  
Will be watching closely tomorrow for a target trade, anyways, happy hunting.

Kindly conduct your own due diligence and good fortune tomorrow.

regards
rcw1


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Will be watching closely tomorrow for a target trade,



Tomorrow, ok. Make sure you watch it HARD because it's bound to move sooner or later...😁


----------



## rcw1 (17 October 2022)

Okay … all jokes aside, LTR was kind to rcw1 today.
Been in and out. 

Have a very nice day.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Boggo (17 October 2022)

LTR travelling nicely. Is it a candidate for a takeover or will that be CXO or PLS ??   🤔


----------



## Colm Doc (17 October 2022)

Boggo said:


> LTR travelling nicely. Is it a candidate for a takeover or will that be CXO or PLS
> 🤔



Do you think they would be willing for a merger? I thought they were well funded to get into production themselves.


----------



## Boggo (17 October 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Do you think they would be willing for a merger? I thought they were well funded to get into production themselves.




Not sure, they apparently are being included on a list of potential takeover candidates.


----------



## rcw1 (17 October 2022)

Boggo said:


> LTR travelling nicely. Is it a candidate for a takeover or will that be CXO or PLS ??   🤔



Hi Boggo
There is rumour that Rio Tinto is on the hunt for more lithium buys.









						‘Looking at opportunities everywhere’: Rio Tinto on the hunt for more lithium assets
					

Rio Tinto is hunting for opportunities to grow its exposure to the electric-battery material lithium and is weighing an earlier start-up of a mine in Argentina.




					www.smh.com.au
				




Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Colm Doc (17 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hi Boggo
> There is rumour that Rio Tinto is on the hunt for more lithium buys.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, do you think it would be better value for investors if LTR for example could progress further independently? Have a look at PLS, I bought PLS shares @$0.70 about 4 years ago. Can we compare these companies?


----------



## rcw1 (17 October 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Yeah, do you think it would be better value for investors if LTR for example could progress further independently? Have a look at PLS, I bought PLS shares @$0.70 about 4 years ago. Can we compare these companies?



Good evening Colm Doc
Not sure mate, rcw1 would need to research that one abit better butttttt...
For mine the 'saving grace' is that Timothy R B Goyder owns 15% of the LTR. Its best if he sticks around 

The lad gave shareholders a scare near Xmas 2021 when he offloaded 2% of his equity ha ha ha ha ha. Hope Timothy don't do that this Christmas...

Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (19 October 2022)

Good afternoon 
Sold yesterdays holding today 19/10/22.  Nice coin nothing to write home about but an earn. 
Milking that cow. 

Not holding.

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (10 December 2022)

Good afternoon
Tim Goyder has his say on his journey through life and his involvement in the mining industry.  Tim believers might want to have a listen. 



Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous 2023.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

Good morning
rcw1 is participating in the *Unofficial* Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition ...  LTR is one of the four chosen.

Why:  in very simple terms -
rcw1 values the fact that Tim Goyder is Chairperson.  Suspect that Lithium is going places in 2023.  Have posted some information supporting this within the Lithium thread.  
Substantial Shareholders List​
NAMESHARE HOLDINGSHARES HELD (%)Timothy R B Goyder328,533,76615.00%

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (27 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 is participating in the *Unofficial* Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition ...  LTR is one of the four chosen.
> 
> Why:  in very simple terms -
> ...



rcw1 Farmer was a holder of all of King Tim's companies but decided toscale back some months ago. Still keeping a watchful eye on all 4 though.


----------



## rcw1 (27 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> rcw1 Farmer was a holder of all of King Tim's companies but decided toscale back some months ago. Still keeping a watchful eye on all 4 though.



hey mate, yes agreed, rcw1 trades CHN and DEV too.  Been awhile with DEV though.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

